# My Mum's Beautiful Orchid from North QLD near Cairns.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone... I thought id share some photo's of my mother's Orchid which came from North QLD we went to Cairns to the nursery and bought it as a young plant now you should see it it is in full bloom and the most beautiful smell so sweet.. We are not sure of the name though... Enjoy My mother's Orchid from North QLD...



Mum standing near her Orchid from North QLD..


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful pictures of a wonderful orchid....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jonah said:


> Beautiful pictures of a wonderful orchid....


Thank you Randy.. Glad that you liked it.. they are hard to buy...


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

Those are such beautiful flowers.


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Oh Lynn, that is the most beautiful plant I've seen. Didn't know they grew them that large! Bet she was really happy with it!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SillieLillie97 said:


> Those are such beautiful flowers.


Glad you liked the Orchids that my mum got...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

NanaLucy129 said:


> *Oh Lynn, that is the most beautiful plant I've seen. Didn't know they grew them that large! Bet she was really happy with it!*


They are very Beautiful. Thank you for your nice comment.. The have beautiful Orchids out here in Australia.. It is a Native Orchid that grows out in the wild in North QLD.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I love orchids!! really nice pics Lyn! your mum must be so proud!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, they're beautiful! I didn't know orchids could grow that tall!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> I love orchids!! really nice pics Lyn! your mum must be so proud!


glad that you liked the Orchids..


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*MY*

Wow!! That's an orchid to remember. Does it have a scent.? Does it grow in heat or cold best? Do you feed it anything special? How much shade? Do you have mostly ground orchids or tree orchids? Is there an export ban? What is it called? It sure has my attention. Enjoy!!!:budge:

Blessings,

Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> Wow!! That's an orchid to remember. Does it have a scent.? Does it grow in heat or cold best? Do you feed it anything special? How much shade? Do you have mostly ground orchids or tree orchids? Is there an export ban? What is it called? It sure has my attention. Enjoy!!!:budge:
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> Jo Ann:budge:


It is called a Phaius Tankervilleae , Swamp Orchid grows in dappled shade in swampy ground in North QLD.. Yes it has a very nice perfume. Only Native fertilzer. It is a tropical Orchid.. There is an export band.. But she could get it from a specialist grower over there.. Grows in shade.


----------



## JohnW (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome pictures of a beautiful orchid Lyn!...John :budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

JohnW said:


> Awesome pictures of a beautiful orchid Lyn!...John :budgie:


Thanks John when we go out the front door the beautiful smell gets to your nose...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is amazing! I didn't know that orchids grew so tall.*


----------



## Angie (May 11, 2007)

WOW that is stunning.


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow Lyn, that orchid is a real beauty! I am very jealous.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *That is amazing! I didn't know that orchids grew so tall.*


Thanks Deb. Yes this Orchid is so tall it is taller than me. and when we go out the front door the sweet smell just beautiful... glad you liked the photo's


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Angie said:


> WOW that is stunning.


Thank you glad you liked the photo's


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

milipidi said:


> Wow Lyn, that orchid is a real beauty! I am very jealous.


Glad that you liked the photo's


----------

